# Do you want this **** dog???????



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I got out of the car with one heck of a fibro flare going on and got met with the question, DO YOU WANT THIS %$#$ DOG!!??
Huh? Not really, but I sure did want to go sit down and try to ease some of this pain. Not being in a great mood, I asked what the problem was. Seems she's seen me work with dogs (actually their owners) and figured I was the hope she needed.
There's a long list so I told her to set the dog down and let me watch her with the dog. That was a no brainer.....the owner was the problem without knowing it. Nice lady but no clue how to work with an alpha dog.
This little itty bitty yorkie is the alpha of the house.....all 4 pounds of it and it's very good at ignoring her owners. 
First I let the dog sniff me and smell around me, then I talked to her for a minute then picked her up and laid her in my arms on her back and rubbed her chest as we talked. My neighbor's eyes got huge and asked how I did that.....the dog has never laid on it's back for anyone. Then the dog never met an alpha.....
Anyhow I gave her a list of what I wanted her to change and do in the next week and told her I'd take the dog _IF she followed everything I told her to do _and didn't have a much improved dog in one week.
Holy crap what have I done now!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You are the angel she was looking for!


----------



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2008)

Good for you. Hope the lady gets her head out of her butt to see its her, and listens to your good coaching. If not, the dog is lucky to have you.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Jan, what else could you have done. Sounds like you gave the woman exactly the information she needed but do you think she HEARD you? I'm afraid you'll probably end up with a little Yorkie by the end of the week.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OH Jan, I hope she heard you loud and clear. If so she will have a happy yorkie. If not well you will be adding a yorkie to your family for the time being. Hope the fibro flair is on it's way out. hugs


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hopefully your ploy will work and she will have a wonderful little Yorkie. Otherwise, I guess you'll find out how much trouble a 4lb pup can be. :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

As I try to tell my kids when they say, "Scooter/Murphy doesn't listen!", it's the kids that don't listen to me and DH when we tell them how to interact with the dogs. (Not that we're perfect either!)

I've really come to see that having a spotless house and yard isn't all it's cracked up to be! I let a lot of things go now because I'd rather be playing with the dogs and with that comes messes.

I have the Victoria Stillwell show on every day when I'm at home and it amazes me how simple some of the solutions are! I think the people are the ones who usually need the training! LOL


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Ann, you are so right. It is the people that need training! The dogs just react to our actions. If we react correctly so will they.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> I think the people are the ones who usually need the training! LOL


That's who I train Ann. I'm called a dog trainer but it's actually the people that get trained. Their eyes always bug out when they've tried and tried to get Fido to do something and have no luck and I take the leash and have the dog doing whatever we're working on. I 'cheat' a lot and use my standard poodle to work with me. Bandit was good at showing a dog how to act also but oh was she a snob. She'd lay there and look down her nose at them until they got it right and I swear there were times she'd roll her eyes. The spoo has more patience but it's not as funny to watch :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lunastar said:


> Ann, you are so right. It is the people that need training! The dogs just react to our actions. If we react correctly so will they.


You're on the right track Luna but there are some dogs that have something inside of them off....kind of like some people.
I hear dogs don't have souls, dogs don't have feelings, dogs only live in the moment. I just don't buy it.
The hardest dog I ever had to work with was one that left me begging for answers and there were no actions a person could use to solve the problem. After several weeks we finally figured out he missed the kennel he came from and wanted to go see them for some reason. He got to go visit them (local kennel) and came home a brand new dog and was fine. There was some unfinished business he had there that nothing could break through except going for a visit. That's the only time I've seen that but it sure makes you think outside of the box.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Jan, I agree they have souls and feelings. I am so glad you figured out what that dog needed.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lunastar said:


> OH Jan, I hope she heard you loud and clear. If so she will have a happy yorkie. If not well you will be adding a yorkie to your family for the time being. Hope the fibro flair is on it's way out. hugs


Thanks Luna, I hope it's wearing itself out too. My poor husband...he's been a doll and puts up with a lot when I go through this.
About the owners of the dog....they really are good people and we get along great. They just didn't know how to deal with a 4 pound alpha. They're pretty responsible people and I have faith that I won't wind up with a 4 pound little bugger. Anyone have the number to yorkie rescue just in case? :laugh:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lunastar said:


> Jan, I agree they have souls and feelings. I am so glad you figured out what that dog needed.


Isn't that wild Luna? I've never heard of it before. We just plain got lucky figuring out what the dog needed. This was a dog even I wouldn't be around without a muzzle on until he got his kennel fix.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

You are such an :angel:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> You are the angel she was looking for!


Oooooooooooooooooooooh no I'm not :flypig:
I'm really hoping what I have her working on does the trick, or rather she took me seriously enough to get on it.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lunastar said:


> You are such an :angel:


Hahahahahahahahahaha as soon as I can find the folder about what's going on here trying to get the house ready to sell you'll see devil horns instead. :kev:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I believe they have feelings and a soul, how could they not the way they react to us??? When my son had surgery Scooter wouldn't leave his side, it was as if he knew something wasn't right and was going to stay right there to be sure all was ok. He was so calm and sweet, just laid on the blanket at his feet until he was up and around again. That's one of the sweetest things I've ever seen.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Awwwww Ann, that is sweet.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They were on the couch for about 3 days...


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

If that picture isn't enough to make a person fall in love with a dog I don't know what is.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

JASHavanese said:


> Hahahahahahahahahaha as soon as I can find the folder about what's going on here trying to get the house ready to sell you'll see devil horns instead. :kev:


LOL When you get time email me and let me know what is happening. I do not envy you. I hate the packing and the moving and the unpacking. If I remember correctly don't you have some work that needed to be finished on the house? Like I said shoot me an email when you have time hon.

OH Ann that is so sweet.

Our old dog and cat knew hubby was going to have heart attack well in advance. I should have been paying more attention. Not that he would have listened to me but maybe. LOL


----------

